# Natural appetite stimulant?



## moneca (Sep 5, 2004)

Any mamas out there know of a natural appetite stimulant that I could give to a 14 mo old? She eats and drinks less with each month and is losing weight instead of gaining. Yes, we're seeing a holistic pediatrician and a pediatric chiropractor because she has dysbiosis. Just wanted to know if anyone could share any thoughts.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

im not sure about it.. but i'd be interested in hearing if there is such a thing. my son is 2 and 21 lbs. he hasn't lost weight per se, but gains sooo slowly, almost not at all.. something to increase his appetite would really help. the best i can do is make sure he takes his fish oil and digestive enzymes
( made from papaya) and at least he maintains his weight, but he is stretching out and his skin on his belly is loose!

i hope that we can find something to help!

what is dysbiosis if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## moneca (Sep 5, 2004)

Mama Fern,
Dysbiosis is an imbalance of bacteria in the gut. Basically, IMO due to the blasted vaccinations , she has yeast overgrowth/huge amounts of bad bacteria, not enough good bacteria, low pancreatic enzymes, low fat content, and acidic 4.9 stool tests. We're on enzymes and omega 3 fish oil too plus many other little goodies. Hope we find something natural to make them hungry. She weighs 16# @ 14 mo and is the size of most 6 mo olds.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

if it makes you feel better, thats about what elwynn weighed at that age and as far as we know there is nothing "wrong" at least nothing that we have found. ive come to the conclusion that he is just small, but that he will catch up one day. is your daughter meeting all of the milestones? i think behavior and mood and personality tell a lot more than weight in terms of the health of children.. elwynn has always been happy and healthy and energetic and smart, so i feel like i have nothing to worry about, really.. but i do know how you feel about DD being the same size as most 6 month olds, thats how my son is too.. i never knew so many big babies till i had elwynn..


----------



## moneca (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm really scared. I have decided to go the alopatic med route next month if she doesn't start eating better and gaining weight during this month. I don't want to, but feel I have no other option. I can't just let her starve and she eats and drinks less with each week that passes.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

is she still breastfeeding? it does sound concerning.. you should follow your heart. if thats what it is telling you, trust that. i hope that you find out what the problem is...

fern


----------



## moneca (Sep 5, 2004)

Fern,
My breastmilk dried up due to stress. We have an appt. with a ped Gi tomorrow and just drew a bunch of blood today for tests. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Oh the Irony (Dec 14, 2003)

Is she a picky eater?

Zinc can help picky eaters. I have done it twice with one of my guys and the variety of foods he eats increases dramatically.

I forget where I picked this up, but it is probably worth a try.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

ZINC

ZINC

ZINC!!!!!

Zinc restores natural appetite. They have even done studies where they have given it to anorexics and it caused them to slowly start to eat again. Also, I recommend minerals. Alot of appetite disturbances can be caused by mineral deffieciency. Such as-wanting to eat sugar, not craving healthy thigns etc. Also, candida is a major part of this. I would get some colloidal minerals(which are pretty safe to take whatever your condition), probiotic supplements, and zinc. I know your babe is young, so just give very small amounts maybe?
:LOLwhen I first saw this thread I thought you were talking about a 14 year old!OOPs!


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

I did a quick search and I agree zinc would be beneficial. However, I am going to suggest some foods which will probably sound counter intutiative to you, given what your DD is going through, but this is what I would feed my child if I were in the same position as you.

Raw cows milk, raw cream (if you can get it), raw eggs with a little raw *unheated* honey. I would also give her a little raw veggie juice (60% celery, 20% zucchini, 10% parsley and 10% cilantro) once a week. Immediately after giving the juice I would give my child some raw cream or raw butter because fats must be present with the juice to make sure the heavy metals pulled from the body from drinking the juice do not cause harm or stay in the body.

I would also give her a half tsp of high vitamin butter oil with the omega 3 oils you are giving her. I don't what form your are giving her but if she were mine I would be giving her cod liver oil.

Okay, now why would I suggest these things, well first I would recommend reading this article from Dr Mercola's website on Autism and malnutrition, I understand your DD has been dx with Autism but as she is vaccine damaged and is obvioulsy malnurished from her condition I think it would be a useful article to read. Read the articles linked at the end of the article too.

http://www.mercola.com/2004/jun/26/a...lnutrition.htm

Here's how I would serve the milkshake (2 servings):

2 ounces of raw milk
2 onces of raw cream (if you can't get raw cream, use 4 ounces of milk and don't shake it so you get the cream from the top.
1 raw egg
1/4 teaspoon *unheated* honey

Blend all the ingredients together for 5 seconds.

Before someone jumps on me about honey and infants I would like to add this:

*Unheated* honey contains an insulin-like substance that is produced by bees when collecting nectar. At temperatures over 93º F the insuline-like substance begins to detrimentally alter and is destroyed at 100º F. Unheated honey is fine for infants if fed small amounts at a time. Honey heated above 104º F may cause toxicity in infants.

I would also try kefir made with raw milk/cream.


----------



## moneca (Sep 5, 2004)

Thank you mamas! I will check out the zinc. We actually tried raw organic goat milk, but she vomited it immed. I can't do dairy because she is allergic/sensitive to dairy/soy/gluten/many more. She actually has not been diag with autism although she does have many physical issues that autistic children struggle with. Developmentally and neurologically she is on track. I have a juicer and have been giving her carrot juice every third day (3 day rotation/elim diet).


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Mountainmom

Firstly, I have read some of your posts on the vaccine board and wanted to give you a







because I know you are going through so much with your little one. I would urge you to read the link I posted because it explains why raw milk can be tolerated by children with dairy issues. It also suggests ammonia as a problem and this is something you might want your DD tested for.

A question, how did you serve the raw goats milk to your DD? Did you give it to her cold straight from the fridge? The reason I ask is in some people get an allergic reaction to raw milk if it drunk cold, the milk proteins and sugars can pass into the blood undigested. Drinking milk that has been warmed to room temperature for a least five hours aids digestion. Also milk requires an acidic digestive environment for proper digestion, so it isn't a good idea to drink it within an hour of having vegetables.

The thing that would concern me if it were my child is that the malabsorbtion will cause myelination problems and will result in some brain damage, this is why I would try at all costs to get raw animal fats into her. I understand you are dealing with multiple food allergies and sensitivities. But besides the raw goat milk, have you actually tried her on other raw fats or raw eggs? Raw eggs are remarkable for everyone, but especially those who are infirm (please don't think I am labeling your DD as infirm, but she is definitely not in the best of health). They are one of the best compact foods in nature. I guess you could call them the ultimate fast food. Please don't worry about the relationship between raw eggs and salmonella poisoning, this is a myth. But I am not suggesting giving your DD supermarket eggs, I would only advocate eggs from pasture-fed chickens from a known reliable source.

If it were me, I would try her with the raw milk/egg milkshake but at room temperature and see how she does, if she does have a reaction, I would try using raw milk kefir instead. Will she eat avocados? I would avoid giving her too much fruit and only then with some raw fat. I would also try raw butter and the high vitamin butter oil. The butter oil is $$$ I know but, I have been very impressed with it. I have a very skinny, non-vaxed and totally normal DS who is really doing very well on the butter oil, cod liver oil combo, he is really bulking up, not fat but strong and muscular.

I honestly would try these things before resorting to medication or the processed, chemical soup of Pediasure, or whatever else allopathic medicine, courtesy of big pharma, will be able to offer you.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi my dear Moneca









Bitters tonics stimulate the appetite.

Have you tried coconut milk? Coconut milk/oil is very easily digestible, it is a component of mainstream nutritional supplements for patients with cystic fibrosis and others with digestive problems. It enhances the absorption of vitamins. Plus it's naturally anti bacterial, anti fungal and anti viral.

I think Uccomama's recs are right on too, they are worth a try.








to you Uccomama









The stories of Weston Price's work with malnourished kids are really amazing. The right fats are so very important for brain, nerve and eye development. Raw milk is to pasteurized milk like breastmilk is to formula. Raw milk has all of the probiotics, killer immune cells and enzymes still alive.
http://www.realmilk.com/

I keep meaning to order raw milk from Organic Pastures, so it might be option for you if you don't have access to raw dairy in your area. They have colostrum too which may be a very good option for your DD as well since it is a powerful immune stimulant.
http://www.organicpastures.com


----------



## twinkletoes (Apr 15, 2002)

in addition to all these well researched suggestions (which i plan to try on my babies too!) we had good luck giving our boy greens powder. he was 2 and 21 lbs too, maybe edging towards 25. he was developmentally fine, and happy, but very thin and that motherly intuition was telling me something just wasn't right. things really turned around this fall after adding probiotics, flax oil, evening primrose oil, and greens powder to his nighttime smoothies (i know, i know, but the dentist tells me his teeth are fine). he's plumped right out to a healthy build, has good colour in his cheeks, and just *seems* healthier. another HUGE benefit is that i've relaxed considerably about his eating because i know he at least gets some fairly nutritious food in him - and with me relaxed he seems to eat more! he even tried some seaweed today and liked it!!

we'd tried all the other smoothie additions before, and it wasn't till we added the greens powder that we noticed big improvements.

good luck! i know it can be heart wrenching


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS*
Have you tried coconut milk? Coconut milk/oil is very easily digestible, it is a component of mainstream nutritional supplements for patients with cystic fibrosis and others with digestive problems. It enhances the absorption of vitamins. Plus it's naturally anti bacterial, anti fungal and anti viral.


Jane, the coconut oil is a great suggestion. I would even suggest making your own raw coconut cream because you can be absolutely sure it is raw. Even though they don't say it, I believe all the coconut oil available has been steamed. Making your own coconut cream is PITB to do and if anyone wants to know how to do it just shout, but it is so worthwhile, especially if you can't get raw cream.

Mountainmom, I understand your DD isn't autistic, I made a typo in my first post and left out the not. Sorry.


----------

